# Researching the Spinningdale class trawlers



## Gavin Gait

I'm in the middle of compiling a comprehensive list of all the Spinningdale class of sidetrawlers/seiners/pair trawlers that were built at the John Lewis shipyard in Aberdeen from 1968 till 1981. The Mount Royal was the initial prototype of the class in 1963. I have 250 photos of the class with almost every boat in every name they were ever called.

Guess i'm just asking to make sure i'm not getting my information wrong thats all so here's what i've got so far ( warning a LOT lol )

Name	VESPER BF220 - later Crystal Sea BF218 ( as of 1996 now believed scrapped )
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1975
Number: A10802 call sign 2GTM
Engine 354kw / 528hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75ft
Tonnage: 48.42 gross & nett

Name ACACIA WOOD INS205
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1976
Description Yard Number: 400
Disappeared in storm 7 December 1978 when bound from Bressay Bank to Peterhead.
Owner	A Jack, Don Fishing Co. & others, Inverness 
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	DEW-GENEN-NY PZ185 , later : Resolute INS67 , NOW : Karmarra KY205
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1976
Description Yard Number: 394
Owner	M Hosking & others, Penzance
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	HELENE PD166 , NOW : Lynden 2 FR151
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1976
Description Yard Number: 402
Owner Don Fishing Co. Ltd & others, Aberdeen
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 120ton (121920kg)

Name	SUPREME A476 , later INS276 , Adorne INS220 call sign GVHE
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1976
Description Yard Number: 403
Owner Leslie Fishing Co. Ltd, Aberdeen A476
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	SUPREME INS276 ( only shown in Olsen’s in 1988 )
Type	SEINER
Date	1983
Description Yard Number: 412
Owner	Win Don Fishing Co. (Peterhead) Ltd. INS276
Builder John Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 72ton (73152kg)

Name	BEVLYN DAWN A571 , later : Donwood A571 , Karmarra A571(1996) now scrapped
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1974
Official Number 359085 , A10125
Description Yard Number: 385
Aberdeen Press & Journal March 14th 1975 - Skipper of Bevlyn Dawn stabbed to death at sea.
Aberdeen Press & Journal March 15th 1975 - two crew members of the Bevlyn Dawn rescue man overboard in Aberdeen Harbour.
Shipbuilder John Lewis and Sons
Shipowner Ashley Fishing Co
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 119ton (120904kg)

Name	BUDDING ROSE PD84 , later Sharona INS274(1981) NOW Golden Splendour PD1002
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1974
Description Yard Number: 389
Engine number 389
"Budding Rose PD 84 built in Lewis Shipyard Aberdeen
In early 1973 after a period when my father was repeatedly asked to go relief skipper in different boats including William Morgan’s Sundari, after visiting the John Lewis shipyard in Aberdeen with William Morgan (whos new vessel Sundari was building at the time) my father decided to build a new vessel in partnership with the Don fishing company with John Stephen as mate, and Walter Strachan as engineer. In the summer of 1974 while waiting for his new vessel to be completed my father went relief skipper of the Boy Andrew Wk174 working the seine-net very successfully South-east of Peterhead.
On October 4th 1974 at Lewis Shipyard in Aberdeen the 84 foot steel seine-net trawler Budding Rose PD84 was launched. My father fished the herring pair trawl at the west coast grounds, and the seine-net out of Peterhead. In 1975 he was joined by my brother James, and then in 1977 by my brother Peter'
from website http://www.buddingrose.co.uk/family.htm
Owner	James Bruce & others, Peterhead
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	ELINOR VIKING
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1974
Description Yard Number: 388
Ran aground on Ve Skerries, west coast of Shetland, 9 December 1977.
Owner Claben Ltd, Aberdeen
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 122ton (123952kg)

Name	GRAMPIAN EAGLE A355 , later Chariad K355(1986) then Klondyke K67(1988) Starlight Rays PD230 later Esha Ness PD975 ( sank in november 2000 )
Construction Steel
Builder Lewis
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1973
Number: 359071 , A11891 call sign GROW
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR 448kw/670hp Average speed on trial 11.32 knots.
Owner G Craig & Sons Ltd & J Bowman, Aberdeen, Renamed Klondyke K67, skipper Robert Peace, Stromness, Orkney. (First fully enclosed shelter deck seine netter),esha ness Riverview Investment Peterhead
Dimensions Overall: 85ft
Tonnage: 181.36gt , 87.36nt

Name	NORD FINNUR
Type	TRAWLER
Date 1974
DescriptionYard Number: 384
Owner	P/F Vestur, Vestmanna, Faroe Islands
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 120ton (121920kg)

Name	SALAMIS PD142 , later Harvest Reaper PD142 (1988)
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1974
Description Yard Number: 386
Aberdeen Press & Journal, Wednesday March 13 1974
'Trendy Trawler' by Jim Kinnaird
'A Peterhead skipper's girlfriend launched her husband-to-be's new command - the seiner-trawler Salamis at Aberdeen yesterday.
The 86ft boat, built at the Torry shipyard of John Lewis & Sons Ltd., was sent smartly on her way to the sea by Miss Anne Mair, who is to wed skipper Thomas Milne, jun., on June 1st.
Anne, a secretary-typist at Crosse & Blackwell's Peterhead factory, is herself a fisherman's daughter. She swung the traitional bottle against the bows in fine style - and was rewarded with a gold watch as a memento, handed over by the shiyard's managing director, Mr James S. Smith.
Skipper Milne's partners in the venture are his brothers Adam, George and Alexander and Bruce's Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd. His present boat is the wooden-hulled Starella, which is to be taken over by his father.
Skipper Milne said he had decided to go for the larger steel vessel because this class of ship was needed to meet the trend in fishing today. Salamis is an up-dated version of the Torry-built Peterhead seiner-trawlers Seringa and Sundarj, which have proved highly succesful vessels.She should be ready for service next month and will be equipped for both white fish and herring catching.The vessel is designed for starboard side trawling and for seining and an additional gallows is fitted to the port side aft to enable her to go pair trawling.Like many of the new seiners in service, rope bins are fitted at the forward end of the fishroom - a safety feature which eliminates the need for coiling ropes.The fishroom itself has a capacity of 120 cu. metres and is completely insulated and lined on sides, bulkheads and deckhead.It is arranged for carrying fish boned at sea and can be rearranged for bulk fishing.The Salamis' main engine is a 636bhp Mirrlees Blackstone with bridge control. Provision is made to operate it at 240rpm while seining.'
Owner	Bruces Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd & others
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 120ton (115824kg)

Name HARVEST HOPE III PD148,later Dondarr INS104(1987),Tranquility INS35,NOW Endeavour D28
Type	TRAWLER 186776 , GUXN
Date	1975
Description Yard Number: 390
Renamed: Dondarr (1987)
Owned in 1990 by D A J Fletcher, INS104.
Owner P Stephen and others, Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	HESPERUS BF219 , later Benaiah BF219 now believed scrapped
Type	TRAWLER 2GFX
Date	1975
Description Yard Number: 391
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75 1/6ft (22 7/8m)

Name	INTERNOS A477 , later Kiroan AH180 , Kiroan FD2
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1975
Description Yard Number: 401 , 359099 , 636hp
Renamed: Kiroan (1985)
From P & J 'The seiner trawler was built for Skipper William Smith, Crail, Fife, his mate William Malcolm, Woodcot Park, Stonehaven, and the Leslie Fishing Co. The vessel is fitted out for seine-net fishing with gallows fitted aft to enable it to go pair-trawling.'
Owned in 1990 by Banffshire Fish Selling Co. Ltd, Aberdeen and registered in Arbroath, AH180.
Owner Leslie Fishing Co. Ltd, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 86 3/12ft (26 3/16m)
Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	LORENA BF227 , NOW Orion 2 BF432
Type	TRAWLER 2HGN
Date	1975
Description Yard Number: 393
P & J 28 March 1975 'fishing gear provides for starboard side fishing and for seine net fishing'
Owner	Alex West, Macduff
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75 1/6ft (22 7/8m)

Name	KINGSDALE A437 , later Kingsdale BCK282 , Kingsdale PD359 , NOW Ability BF9
Type	TRAWLER 359070 , GSEE
Date	1973
Description Yard Number: 378
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR Average speed on trial 11.3 knots. 600hp
Owner D W Ross & others, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	MARGONA BF381 , later Annwood BF380 , NOW Sovereign BF380 wrecked 2005
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1973
Description Yard Number: 381
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR.
Spinningdale class pocket trawler.
Owner	Don Fishing Co, Ltd & others, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 119ton (120904kg)

Name	Strathclova A734 , Later Strathclova BCK261 , Grampian Craig A734 ( spanish owned 1987 ) NOW Pescafish III (1987- )
Type	Trawler 
Date	1973
Official Number 359072 , GTIF
Description Motor side-trawler now auto-long liner
Yard Number: 380
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR Average speed on trial 10.26 knots.
Aberdeen Press & Journal, Tuesday July 1 1975
'Trawler in Danger in calm water...' by Alastair Beaton
'An Aberdeen trawler was in danger of sinking early today - in the calm waters of Aberdeen harbour.
For the May Day that a crewman sent out in the early hours came from a phone box at the city's Fish Market, where the vessel had berthed the previous day.Aberdeen firemen were called in shortly after 1am today to pump out the fish-hold of the trawler, the Strathclova (A734), after a deckhand, Mr Robert Maver returned to collect some gear from the vessel and found she had a pronounced list and was lying very low in the water.Robert (22), 3/5 Chapel Street, Keith, has been with the vessel since she was launched two years ago. The Strathclova returned yesterday from an eight-day trip to the West Coast, and the nine-man crew went ashore later. All the other crewmen - including Skipper, Alexander Simpson, 39 Gordon Street - come from Buckie.She had in her flooded hold a catch of 420 boxes of white fish - worth upwards of £4000, pointed out Robert - to be landed at today's market. But it is feared that most, if not all, the fish has been ruined.With the trawler lying almost down to her scuppers - it is believed that the flooding was caused by a fault in her pumps - the vessel was in real danger of sinking before firemen arrived to pump her out.'
Shipbuilder John Lewis and Sons
Shipowner Alexander Simpson & others, Aberdeen A734 Associated Brucewood (Aberdeen) Ltd.
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 127ton, 24 x 6 x 3m (118 1/8in.)

Name	VEST FINNUR
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1973
Description Yard Number: 383
Owner	P/F Vestur, Vestmannaeyjar, Iceland
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 120ton (121920kg)

Name	ANNWOOD A247
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1974 , GUND
Description Yard Number: 387
Engine no. 387 owned in 1990 by the Don Fishing Co.
Owner Aberdeen Motor Trawlers Ltd
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 121ton (122936kg)

Name	GRAMPIAN HEATHER A436 , later Achieve C S LK 75 ( 1984 ) Scrapped 2002
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1973
Description Yard Number: 382
Renamed: Achieve C S (1984)
Engine - Lister Blackstone type ETSL6MGR
Owned in 1979 by A Jappy, Aberdeen.
Owned in 1981 by Craig & Jappy, Aberdeen.
Converted to Achieve C S (LK75) in 1984, seiner, by HNP Engineers, Lerwick.
Owner George Craig & Sons Ltd, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 120ton (121920kg)

Name	GRAMPIAN CAIRN A346 
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1973
Description Yard Number: 377 GROV 
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR 637hp Average speed on trial 11.5 knots.
Owner	J S Bowman and others, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis , 80ft
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	SUNDARI PD93 , later Julieanne fr FR122 now scrapped
Type	TRAWLER , GRUM
Date	1972
Description Yard Number: 376
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSK6MGR Average speed on trial 11.19 knots.
Owner	William Morgan & others, Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 107ton (108712kg)

Name	SERINGA PD95 , later Headway PD346 ( 1988 ),Karen ann FR559 ( now scrapped)
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1972 , 186772 GROC
Description Yard Number: 375
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSK6MGR 447kw/670hp Average speed on trial 11.32 knots.
Owner	J B Morgan & others, Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 107ton (108712kg)

Name	MAUREEN JUNE A372 , later Dalewood A372 ( 1980 ) , Thirlet BF59 now believed scrapped
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1972 , GQUP
Description Yard Number: 372
Renamed: Dalewood (1980)
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR. Average speed on trial 11.13 knots
Owner	Don Fishing Co. Ltd & T Taylor
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 115ton (116840kg)

Name	JASIRENE A373 believed scrapped
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1972
Description Yard Number: 373
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR. Average speed on trial 11 knots.
Owner	Don Fishing Co. Ltd, Aberdeen A373
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 115ton (116840kg)

Name	GLENELG A696 , NOW Glenelg BCK272 ( converted to longliner Spanish owned )
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1972
Description Yard Number: 371
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR 
Owner	Bruces Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	DEESIDE BF374 , later Strathgarry PD91 (1988),Bairds PD91(2000) , Golden Promise PD91(2000)scrapped 2003
Type	TRAWLER 
Date	1972
Description Yard Number: 374
Built as W. R. Deeside
Launched in August 1972.
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR Average speed on trial 11.22 knots.
Vessel often worked off Aberdeenshire coast.
Owner	W G Wilson and S F Robertson, Banff
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 107ton (108712kg)

Name	SEALGAIR A313 , later Chemaris A313 ( 2000 ) believed scrapped
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1971
Description Yard Number: 367
Engine Lister Blackstone type ETSL6MGR 
Owner Don Fishing Co. Ltd & W A Walker
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	PISCES A193
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1971
Description Yard Number: 366
Engine - Lister Blackstone type ETSL6MGR.Average speed on trial 11.1 knots.
Listed in Lloyds 1983-4 with Don Fishing/Wood Group as owner. Doesn't appear in our next register 1986-7 and is not listed as having been renamed. still in Olsen’s in 1988 I remember her working with Terry Taylor as skipper well into the 1990’s out of Aberdeen.
On 23/1/04 a Mr Williamson, of Whalsay in Shetland phoned to enquire about Lewis yard number 366 because the builder's plate was in possession. When the vessel he was connected with was being decommissioned, the plate was found aboard and no-one knew how it got there. They thought that possibly it had been removed from Pisces one night as a drunken prank.
Owner	Don Fishing Co. Ltd, and others, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	ISADALE A678 , still fishing Fleetwood owned
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1971
Description Yard Number: 368
Engine - Lister Blackstone type ETSL6MGR 
Owner	Don Fishing Co. Ltd & others
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	GLENESK A184 , later Alcarondas H11 ( fleetwood owned ) , Dykarlyn PD477 ( 1984 ) fate unknown
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1971
Description Yard Number: 370
Renamed: Dykarlyn (1984)
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR
Converted to seiner/trawler in 1984 and renamed Dykarlyn, PD477.
Apparently, also called Alcarondas at some point.
Owner	J Marr (Aberdeen) Ltd
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	GLEN AFRIC A175 , later Helen Keillor H15 ( same owner as Glenesk ) , Fairline PD325 fate unknown
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1971
Description Yard Number: 369
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR Average speed on trial 11.06 knots.
Later renamed Helen Keillor, H14.By 1990, known as Fairline PD325 and owned by P & J Johnstone, Aberdeen.
Owner J Marr (Aberdeen) Ltd
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	CROMDALE A365 , sold to Spain in 1980’s converted to longliner
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1969
Description Yard Number: 365
Launched in November 1969
Engine Lister Blackstone type ERS 6 MG/R 3
Owner	Bruces Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd and G Mair A365
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 119ton (120904kg)

Name	RESOLUTE A127 , later Boy Anthony 3 A127 , NOW Resolute A127 ( fleetwood owned)
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1970
Description Yard Number: 359
Engine number ---- Lister Blackstone EVS6M
Owned later by Jack Martin Ltd, Fleetwood.
Owner	A127
Builder	Lewis

Name	DAVID JOHN A169 , scrapped in 1996
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1969
Description Yard Number: 358
Engine number 428, Lister Blackstone type ERS6MGR Average speed on trial 10.6 knots.
Owned by W M G Tait, Fraserburgh.
Last owner M&S Developments Lowestoft
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 110ton (111760kg)

Name	STRATHELLIOT A446 , believed sold to Spain in 1980’s
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1968
Description Yard Number: 356
Engine number 426, Lister Blackstone ERS6MG/R3 Sea trial - average speed 10.65 knots.
Owned in 1978 by J Craig & Sons Ltd, Aberdeen/Owned in 1978 by Spinningdale F Co. Ltd, Aberdeen.
Owner	Alexander Bruce & others, Aberdeen A446
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	SPINNINGDALE A473 , NOW Spinningdale FD29
Type	TRAWLER , converted into longliner in late 1980’s , spanish owned
Date	1968
Description Yard Number: 355
Engine number 425, Lister Blackstone type ERS6MG/R3 Average speed on trial 10.875 knots.
Owner	Bruces Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd, and others A473
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 103ton (104648kg)

Name	MOUNT ROYAL A669 , Later Mount Royal K458 , Margarita Strachan FR112 , Unity PD14 ( 1994-1996 ) scrapped 1996
Construction STEEL , ran aground as K458 and salvaged rebuilt as Mount Royal FR112
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1962
Description Yard Number: 337
Engine number 407, Lister Blackstone ERS6MG/R3. Average speed 10.6 knots.
Owner	Malcolm Smith Ltd, Aberdeen A669
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 10 9/12 x 20 7/12 x 77 1/6ft (3 1/4 x 6 1/4 x 23 1/2m)
Gross Tonnage: 59ton (59944kg)

Name	Linwood BF353 , later Ability FR354 NOW Ability N294
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner/Trawler
Date	1980
Number: A11605 , call sign MBLS
Engine Deutz 447kw/599hp
Owner	Charles Campbell , Kilkeel , County Down
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75ft9 x 21ft x 7ft6
Tonnage: 111gt , 48.73nt

Name	Glen Artney A715 , later Resilient PD287, Resilient K90 (1988), Resilient FR327 believed scrapped
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1975
Number: 359114 , A11909 , call sign GVUL
Engine 600hp
Owner	J Marr then William Sandison , Westray Orkney
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 115gt,40nt

Name	Glen Farg A760 , later Vernal PD72 believed scrapped
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1977
Number: 377982 call sign GVUM
Engine 600hp
Owner	J Marr then Michael Foreman Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 115 gross , 40 nett

Name	Lorwood INS229 , Julieanne FR121 , Helenus FR121 fate unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1979
Number: A11476 call sign 2USD
Engine Deutz 6M716 354kw/528hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 70ft
Tonnage: 49 gross & nett

Name	Milwood PD266 , Cassandra FR312 , Morning Star PD966 (2000) fate unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1980
Number: A10629 , 3MAAL
Engine 447kw/670hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75ft
Tonnage: 48.44 gross & nett

Name	Jasper III PD174
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1971
Number: A10065
Engine 500kw/745hp
Owner	Caley Fisheries Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 85ft
Tonnage: 140 gross , 62.87nett

Name	Anchor of Hope PD477
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1971
Number: A13347
Engine 447kw/670hp
Owner	P&J Johnstone Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 85ft
Tonnage: 158.7 gross , 79.55 nett

Name	Karvella FR252 , NOW Livania converted to private Yacht post 2000
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1972
Number: A10730
Engine 447kw/670hp
Owner	Caley Fisheries Peterhead , 
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 155.62gross , 101.12nett

Name	Rosebay PD313 later Rosemount PD313 ( 1996 ) fate unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1975
Number: A10221
Engine 474kw/ 710hp
Owner	P&J Johnstone Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 86ft
Tonnage: 114.37 gross , 42.78 nett

Name	Shalimar PD303 ( 96-2000) fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1974
Number: A13208
Engine 471kw/700hp
Owner	Peterhead Fishermen Ltd
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 86ft
Tonnage: 114.45gross , 40.27nett

Name	Ardent FR266 (2000) fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1972
Number: A11477
Engine 447kw/670hp
Owner	P&J Johnstone Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 87ft
Tonnage: 131gross , 74.41nett

Name	Fair Dawn INS89 (2000) fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1978
Number: A11722
Engine 447kw/670hp
Owner	Denholm Fishselling Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 84ft
Tonnage: 168gross,65.31nett

Name	Starwood A353 , NOW Karen Anne II FR559
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1981 ( last boat built at Lewis’ )
Number: A10105
Engine 465kw/632hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Aberdeen , now 
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 79ft
Tonnage: 193.5gross , 67.62nett

Name	Shenick PD954 , later Guide Onwards INS70 fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1977
Number: 182785 call sign 
Engine 
Owner	Christopher Anderson Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 79ft
Tonnage: 143gross,71nett

Name	Moravia INS73 , later Castlewood PD213 Artemis AH710 NOW Artemis FD1
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1978
Number: A11530 call sign 2SNV
Engine 354kw/528hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Aberdeen now 
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 76ft
Tonnage: 48.53 gross & nett

Name	Genesis FR392 ( ex- Strathgarry PD391 , ex HADEGISKLETTUR faeroes) now scrapped
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1973
Number: A13336 call sign 
Engine 474kw/710hp
Owner	James Masson Fraserburgh
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 86ft
Tonnage: 86.76 gross & nett

Name	Celestial Star pd PD118 then Harvester PD98 ( sank after collision 2005)
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1973
Number: 359077 A13189 call sign GUBM
Engine 637hp
Owner	Stanley Morgan (Snr) Peterhead then Peterhead Fishermen Ltd
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 119gross ,42nett

Name	Fruitful PD354 fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1975
Number: call sign 2IMC
Engine 495hp
Owner	Peter Buchan Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 79ft
Tonnage: 72t

possible licence build
Name	Grampian Hill A463 Freemantle PD22 fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1975
Number: 359096 , call sign GUTT
Engine 687hp
Owner	T.F.Coulson Lowestoft
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 120gt,41nt
Year Constructed 1975
Constructed By Scott & Sons Ltd
Constructed At Bowling
Gross Tons 120
Length 80.6 ft
Beam 22.4 ft
Depth 11 ft
Construction Notes Yard No. 451


----------



## wully farquhar

Davie,The last i know of the Lorwood she was in Fleetwood as Kiroan FD 2with her sister ship Artemis FD 1,What the Artemis was built as i am not sure but certainly a J.Lewis build.
Wully.


----------



## Gavin Gait

Ok i've managed to clear things up a good bit so here's the revised list as of 27th November 2006 , any help in putting the newer names to original boats would be greatly recieved. Now in date order to make things easier.

Name	MOUNT ROYAL A669 , Later Mount Royal K458(1984) , Margarita Strachan FR112(1993) , Unity PD14 ( 1994-1996 ) , decommisioned 1995/6
Construction STEEL , ran aground as K458 and salvaged rebuilt as Margarita Strachan FR112(1993)
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1962
Description Yard Number: 337
Engine number 407, Lister Blackstone ERS6MG/R3. Average speed 10.6 knots.
Owner	Malcolm Smith Ltd, Aberdeen A669
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 10 9/12 x 20 7/12 x 77 1/6ft (3 1/4 x 6 1/4 x 23 1/2m)
Gross Tonnage: 59ton (59944kg)

Name	SPINNINGDALE A473 , NOW Spinningdale FD29
Type	TRAWLER , converted into longliner in late 1980’s , spanish owned now
Date	1968
Description Yard Number: 355
Engine number 425, Lister Blackstone type ERS6MG/R3 Average speed on trial 10.875 knots.
Owner	Bruces Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd, and others A473
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 103ton (104648kg)

Name	STRATHELLIOT A446 , sold to Spain in 1980’s as far as I can tell
Type	TRAWLER might have been scrapped tho
Date	1968
Description Yard Number: 356
Engine number 426, Lister Blackstone ERS6MG/R3 Sea trial - average speed 10.65 knots.
Owned in 1978 by J Craig & Sons Ltd, Aberdeen/Owned in 1978 by Spinningdale F Co. Ltd, Aberdeen.
Owner	Alexander Bruce & others, Aberdeen A446
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	CROMDALE A365 , sold to Spain in 1987
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1969
Description Yard Number: 365
Launched in November 1969
Engine Lister Blackstone type ERS 6 MG/R 3
Owner	Bruces Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd and G Mair A365
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 119ton (120904kg)

Name	DAVID JOHN A169 , scrapped in 1996
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1969
Description Yard Number: 358
Engine number 428, Lister Blackstone type ERS6MGR Average speed on trial 10.6 knots.
Owned from 1969-1988 by W M G Tait , George Jack , Davie Jack , J W Johnstone : 1988 till 1996 M&S Developments Fleetwood
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 110ton (111760kg)

Name	RESOLUTE A127 , later Boy Anthony 3 A127 , NOW Resolute A127 ( fleetwood owned)
Type	TRAWLER ( 1st attempt at smaller version of Spinningdale )
Date	1970
Description Yard Number: 359
Engine number ---- Lister Blackstone EVS6M
Owned later by Jack Martin Ltd, Fleetwood.
Owner	A127
Builder	Lewis

Name	Jasper III PD174 ( Believed scrapped info ?? )
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1971
Number: A10065
Engine 500kw/745hp
Owner	Caley Fisheries Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 85ft
Tonnage: 140 gross , 62.87nett

Name	SEALGAIR A313 , later Chemaris A313 ( 2000 ) Scrapped 2003
Type	TRAWLER A10091
Date	1971
Description Yard Number: 367
Engine Lister Blackstone type ETSL6MGR 
Owner Don Fishing Co. Ltd & W A Walker
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	PISCES A193 believed scrapped but when ?? post 1995 anyway
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1971
Description Yard Number: 366
Engine - Lister Blackstone type ETSL6MGR.Average speed on trial 11.1 knots.
Listed in Lloyds 1983-4 with Don Fishing/Wood Group as owner. Doesn't appear in our next register 1986-7 and is not listed as having been renamed. still on Olsen’s in 1988 I remember her working with Terry
Taylor as skipper well into the 1990’s out of Aberdeen.
On 23/1/04 a Mr Williamson, of Whalsay in Shetland phoned to enquire about Lewis yard number 366 because the builder's plate was in possession. When the vessel he was connected with was being decommissioned, the plate was found aboard and no-one knew how it got there. They thought that possibly it had been removed from Pisces one night as a drunken prank.
Owner	Don Fishing Co. Ltd, and others, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	ISADALE A678 , still fishing Fleetwood owned
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1971
Description Yard Number: 368
Engine - Lister Blackstone type ETSL6MGR 
Owner	Don Fishing Co. Ltd & others
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	GLENESK A184 , later Alcarondas H11 ( fleetwood owned ) , Dykarlyn PD477 ( 1984 ), Anchor of Hope PD477 believed scrapped but when ??
Description Yard Number: 370 , Number: A13347
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR 447kw/670hp
Converted to seiner/trawler in 1984 and renamed Dykarlyn, PD477.
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1971
Owner	P&J Johnstone Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 85ft
Tonnage: 158.7 gross , 79.55 nett

Name	GLEN AFRIC A175 , later Helen Keillor H15 ( same owner as Glenesk ) , Fairline PD325 believed scrapped but when ???
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1971
Description Yard Number: 369
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR Average speed on trial 11.06 knots.
Later renamed Helen Keillor, H14.By 1990, known as Fairline PD325 and owned by P & J Johnstone, Aberdeen.
Owner J Marr (Aberdeen) Ltd
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	Karvella FR252 , NOW Livania converted to private Yacht post 2000
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1972
Number: A10730
Engine 447kw/670hp
Owner	Caley Fisheries Peterhead , 
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 155.62gross , 101.12nett

Name	Ardent FR266 (2000) Scrapped 2002
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1972
Number: A11477
Engine 447kw/670hp
Owner	P&J Johnstone Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 87ft
Tonnage: 131gross , 74.41nett

Name	SUNDARI PD93 , later Julieanne fr FR122 now scrapped
Type	TRAWLER , GRUM
Date	1972
Description Yard Number: 376
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSK6MGR Average speed on trial 11.19 knots.
Owner	William Morgan & others, Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 107ton (108712kg)

Name	SERINGA PD95 , later Headway PD346 ( 1988 ),Karen ann FR559 ( scrapped 2002)
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1972 , 186772 GROC A10108
Description Yard Number: 375
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSK6MGR 447kw/670hp Average speed on trial 11.32 knots.
Owner	J B Morgan & others, Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 107ton (108712kg)

Name	MAUREEN JUNE A372 , later Dalewood A372 ( 1980 ) , Thirlet BF59 believed scrapped but when??
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1972 , GQUP
Description Yard Number: 372
Renamed: Dalewood (1980)
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR. Average speed on trial 11.13 knots
Owner	Don Fishing Co. Ltd & T Taylor
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 115ton (116840kg)

Name	JASIRENE A373 believed scrapped but when??
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1972
Description Yard Number: 373
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR. Average speed on trial 11 knots.
Owner	Don Fishing Co. Ltd, Aberdeen A373
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 115ton (116840kg)

Name	GLENELG A696 , NOW Glenelg BCK272 ( converted to longlines Spanish owned )
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1972
Description Yard Number: 371
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR 
Owner	Bruces Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	DEESIDE BF374 , later Strathgarry PD91 (1988),Bairds PD91(2000),Golden Promise PD91 (2000)scrapped 2003
Type	TRAWLER 
Date	1972
Description Yard Number: 374
Built as W. R. Deeside
Launched in August 1972.
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR Average speed on trial 11.22 knots.
Vessel often worked off Aberdeenshire coast.
Owner	W G Wilson and S F Robertson, Banff
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 107ton (108712kg)

Name	VEST FINNUR , later HADEGISKLETTUR , Strathgarry PD391 , Genesis FR392
Type	TRAWLER Scrapped 2002
Date	1973 , converted to shelterdeck pair trawler when brought to Peterhead
Description Yard Number: 383
Number: A13336 call sign 
Engine 474kw/710hp
Owner	P/F Vestur, Vestmannaeyjar, Iceland, James Masson Fraserburgh
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 86ft
Tonnage: 120gt , 86.76nt

Name	Celestial Star pd PD118 then Harvester PD98 ( sank after collision 2005)
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1973
Number: 359077 A13189 call sign GUBM
Engine 637hp
Owner	Stanley Morgan (Snr) Peterhead then Peterhead Fishermen Ltd
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 119gross ,42nett

Name	GRAMPIAN EAGLE A355 , later Chariad K355(1986) then Klondyke K67(1988) , Starlight Rays PD230 later Esha Ness PD975 ( sank in november 2000 )
Construction Steel
Builder Lewis
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1973
Number: 359071 , A11891 call sign GROW
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR 448kw/670hp Average speed on trial 11.32 knots.
Owner G Craig & Sons Ltd & J Bowman, Aberdeen, Renamed Klondyke K67, skipper Robert Peace, Stromness, Orkney. (First fully enclosed shelter deck seine netter),esha ness Riverview Investment Peterhead
Dimensions Overall: 85ft
Tonnage: 181.36gt , 87.36nt

Name	KINGSDALE A437 , later Kingsdale BCK282 , Kingsdale PD359 , NOW Ability BF9
Type	TRAWLER 359070 , GSEE
Date	1973
Description Yard Number: 378
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR Average speed on trial 11.3 knots. 600hp
Owner D W Ross & others, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 117ton (118872kg)

Name	MARGONA BF381 , later Annwood BF380 , NOW Sovereign BF380 wrecked 2005
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1973
Description Yard Number: 381
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR.
Spinningdale class pocket trawler.
Owner	Don Fishing Co, Ltd & others, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 119ton (120904kg)

Name	Strathclova A734 , Later Strathclova BCK261 , Grampian Craig A734 ( spanish owned 1987 ) , NOW Pescafish III (1987- )
Type	Trawler 
Date	1973
Official Number 359072 , GTIF
Description Motor side-trawler
Yard Number: 380
Engine - Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR Average speed on trial 10.26 knots.
Aberdeen Press & Journal, Tuesday July 1 1975
'Trawler in Danger in calm water...' by Alastair Beaton
'An Aberdeen trawler was in danger of sinking early today - in the calm waters of Aberdeen harbour.
For the May Day that a crewman sent out in the early hours came from a phone box at the city's Fish Market, where the vessel had berthed the previous day.Aberdeen firemen were called in shortly after 1am today to pump out the fish-hold of the trawler, the Strathclova (A734), after a deckhand, Mr Robert Maver returned to collect some gear from the vessel and found she had a pronounced list and was lying very low in the water.Robert (22), 3/5 Chapel Street, Keith, has been with the vessel since she was launched two years ago. The Strathclova returned yesterday from an eight-day trip to the West Coast, and the nine-man crew went ashore later. All the other crewmen - including Skipper, Alexander Simpson, 39 Gordon Street - come from Buckie.She had in her flooded hold a catch of 420 boxes of white fish - worth upwards of £4000, pointed out Robert - to be landed at today's market. But it is feared that most, if not all, the fish has been ruined.With the trawler lying almost down to her scuppers - it is believed that the flooding was caused by a fault in her pumps - the vessel was in real danger of sinking before firemen arrived to pump her out.'
Shipbuilder John Lewis and Sons
Shipowner Alexander Simpson & others, Aberdeen A734 Associated Brucewood (Aberdeen) Ltd.
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 127ton, 24 x 6 x 3m (118 1/8in.)

Name	GRAMPIAN HEATHER A436 , later Achieve C S LK 75 ( 1984 ) Scrapped 2002
Type	TRAWLER A12495
Date	1973
Description Yard Number: 382
Renamed: Achieve C S (1984)
Engine - Lister Blackstone type ETSL6MGR
Owned in 1979 by A Jappy, Aberdeen.
Owned in 1981 by Craig & Jappy, Aberdeen.
Converted to Achieve C S (LK75) in 1984, seiner, by HNP Engineers, Lerwick.
Owner George Craig & Sons Ltd, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 120ton (121920kg)

Name	GRAMPIAN CAIRN A346 fate unknown
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1973
Description Yard Number: 377 GROV 
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR 637hp Average speed on trial 11.5 knots.
Owner	J S Bowman and others, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis , 80ft
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	Shalimar PD303 ( 96-2000) Scrapped 2002
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1974
Number: A13208
Engine 471kw/700hp
Owner	Peterhead Fishermen Ltd
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 86ft
Tonnage: 114.45gross , 40.27nett

Name	BEVLYN DAWN A571 , later : Donwood A571 , Karmarra A571(1996)
Type	TRAWLER Scrapped 2002
Date	1974
Official Number 359085 , A10125
Description Yard Number: 385
Aberdeen Press & Journal March 14th 1975 - Skipper of Bevlyn Dawn stabbed to death at sea.
Aberdeen Press & Journal March 15th 1975 - two crew members of the Bevlyn Dawn rescue man overboard in Aberdeen Harbour.
Shipbuilder John Lewis and Sons
Shipowner Ashley Fishing Co
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 119ton (120904kg)

Name	BUDDING ROSE PD84 , later Sharona INS274(1981) NOW Golden Splendour PD1002
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1974
Description Yard Number: 389
Engine number 389
"Budding Rose PD 84 built in Lewis Shipyard Aberdeen
In early 1973 after a period when my father was repeatedly asked to go relief skipper in different boats including William Morgan’s Sundari, after visiting the John Lewis shipyard in Aberdeen with William Morgan (whos new vessel Sundari was building at the time) my father decided to build a new vessel in partnership with the Don fishing company with John Stephen as mate, and Walter Strachan as engineer. In the summer of 1974 while waiting for his new vessel to be completed my father went relief skipper of the Boy Andrew Wk174 working the seine-net very successfully South-east of Peterhead.
On October 4th 1974 at Lewis Shipyard in Aberdeen the 84 foot steel seine-net trawler Budding Rose PD84 was launched. My father fished the herring pair trawl at the west coast grounds, and the seine-net out of Peterhead. In 1975 he was joined by my brother James, and then in 1977 by my brother Peter'
from website http://www.buddingrose.co.uk/family.htm
Owner	James Bruce & others, Peterhead
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	ELINOR VIKING fate unknown , was she salvaged ???
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1974
Description Yard Number: 388
Ran aground on Ve Skerries, west coast of Shetland, 9 December 1977.
Owner Claben Ltd, Aberdeen
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 122ton (123952kg)

Name	NORD FINNUR , later Strathspey PD390 sank in 1994 or 1995
Type	TRAWLER , converted to shelterdeck pair trawler when brought to Peterhead
Date 1974
DescriptionYard Number: 384
Owner	P/F Vestur, Vestmanna, Faroe Islands
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 120ton (121920kg)
Name	SALAMIS PD142 , later Harvest Reaper PD142 (1988)
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1974
Description Yard Number: 386
Aberdeen Press & Journal, Wednesday March 13 1974
'Trendy Trawler' by Jim Kinnaird
'A Peterhead skipper's girlfriend launched her husband-to-be's new command - the seiner-trawler Salamis at Aberdeen yesterday.
The 86ft boat, built at the Torry shipyard of John Lewis & Sons Ltd., was sent smartly on her way to the sea by Miss Anne Mair, who is to wed skipper Thomas Milne, jun., on June 1st.
Anne, a secretary-typist at Crosse & Blackwell's Peterhead factory, is herself a fisherman's daughter. She swung the traitional bottle against the bows in fine style - and was rewarded with a gold watch as a memento, handed over by the shiyard's managing director, Mr James S. Smith.
Skipper Milne's partners in the venture are his brothers Adam, George and Alexander and Bruce's Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd. His present boat is the wooden-hulled Starella, which is to be taken over by his father.
Skipper Milne said he had decided to go for the larger steel vessel because this class of ship was needed to meet the trend in fishing today. Salamis is an up-dated version of the Torry-built Peterhead seiner-trawlers Seringa and Sundarj, which have proved highly succesful vessels.She should be ready for service next month and will be equipped for both white fish and herring catching.The vessel is designed for starboard side trawling and for seining and an additional gallows is fitted to the port side aft to enable her to go pair trawling.Like many of the new seiners in service, rope bins are fitted at the forward end of the fishroom - a safety feature which eliminates the need for coiling ropes.The fishroom itself has a capacity of 120 cu. metres and is completely insulated and lined on sides, bulkheads and deckhead.It is arranged for carrying fish boned at sea and can be rearranged for bulk fishing.The Salamis' main engine is a 636bhp Mirrlees Blackstone with bridge control. Provision is made to operate it at 240rpm while seining.'
Owner	Bruces Stores (Aberdeen) Ltd & others
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 120ton (115824kg)

Name	ANNWOOD A247 fate unknown ( which ship did she become?? )
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1974 , GUND
Description Yard Number: 387
Engine no. 387 owned in 1990 by the Don Fishing Co.
Owner Aberdeen Motor Trawlers Ltd
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 121ton (122936kg)

Name	Glen Artney A715 , later Resilient PD287, Resilient K90 (1988), Resilient FR327 scrapped but when ??
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1975
Number: 359114 , A11909 , call sign GVUL
Engine 600hp
Owner	J Marr then William Sandison , Westray Orkney
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 115gt,40nt

Name	Rosebay PD313 later Rosemount PD313 ( 1996 ) believed scrapped??
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1975
Number: A10221
Engine 474kw/ 710hp
Owner	P&J Johnstone Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 86ft
Tonnage: 114.37 gross , 42.78 nett

Name	Fruitful PD354 fate unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1975
Number: call sign 2IMC
Engine 495hp
Owner	Peter Buchan Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 79ft
Tonnage: 72t

***Probable Licence build of this class***
Name	Grampian Hill A463 Freemantle PD22 fate unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1975
Number: 359096 , call sign GUTT
Engine 687hp
Owner	T.F.Coulson Lowestoft
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 120gt,41nt
Year Constructed 1975
Constructed By Scott & Sons Ltd
Constructed At Bowling
Gross Tons 120
Length 80.6 ft
Beam 22.4 ft
Depth 11 ft
Construction Notes Yard No. 451

Name	VESPER BF220 - later Crystal Sea BF218 ( as of 1996 )
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler Scrapped 2003
Date	1975
Number: A10802 call sign 2GTM
Engine 354kw / 528hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75ft
Tonnage: 48.42 gross & nett

Name HARVEST HOPE III PD148,later Dondarr INS104(1987),Tranquility INS35,NOW Endeavour D28
Type	TRAWLER 186776 , GUXN
Date	1975
Description Yard Number: 390
Renamed: Dondarr (1987)
Owned in 1990 by D A J Fletcher, INS104.
Owner P Stephen and others, Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	HESPERUS BF219 , later Benaiah BF219
Type	TRAWLER 2GFX A10801 Scrapped 2003
Date	1975
Description Yard Number: 391
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75 1/6ft (22 7/8m)

Name	INTERNOS A477 , later Kiroan AH180 NOW Kiroan FD2
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1975
Description Yard Number: 401 , 359099 , 636hp
Renamed: Kiroan (1985)
From P & J 'The seiner trawler was built for Skipper William Smith, Crail, Fife, his mate William Malcolm, Woodcot Park, Stonehaven, and the Leslie Fishing Co. The vessel is fitted out for seine-net fishing with gallows fitted aft to enable it to go pair-trawling.'
Owned in 1990 by Banffshire Fish Selling Co. Ltd, Aberdeen and registered in Arbroath, AH180.
Owner Leslie Fishing Co. Ltd, Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 86 3/12ft (26 3/16m)
Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	LORENA BF227 , NOW Orion 2 BF432
Type	TRAWLER 2HGN
Date	1975
Description Yard Number: 393
P & J 28 March 1975 'fishing gear provides for starboard side fishing and for seine net fishing'
Owner	Alex West, Macduff
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75 1/6ft (22 7/8m)

Name ACACIA WOOD INS205
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1976
Description Yard Number: 400
Disappeared in storm 7 December 1978 when bound from Bressay Bank to Peterhead.
Owner	A Jack, Don Fishing Co. & others, Inverness 
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	DEW-GENEN-NY PZ185 , later : Resolute INS67 , NOW : Karmarra KY205
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1976
Description Yard Number: 394
Owner	M Hosking & others, Penzance
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	HELENE PD166 , NOW : Lynden 2 FR151
Type	TRAWLER
Date	1976
Description Yard Number: 402
Owner Don Fishing Co. Ltd & others, Aberdeen
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 120ton (121920kg)

Name	SUPREME A476 , later INS276 , Adorne INS220,Ability PD981
Type	TRAWLER call sign GVHE A11800 Scrapped 2002
Date	1976
Description Yard Number: 403
Owner Leslie Fishing Co. Ltd, Aberdeen A476
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

Name	Glen Farg A760 , later Vernal PD72 fate unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1977
Number: 377982 call sign GVUM
Engine 600hp
Owner	J Marr then Michael Foreman Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 115 gross , 40 nett

Name	Shenick PD954 , later Guide Onwards INS70 fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1977
Number: 182785 call sign 
Engine 
Owner	Christopher Anderson Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 79ft
Tonnage: 143gross,71nett

Name	Fair Dawn INS89 (2000) original name and fate unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1978
Number: A11722
Engine 447kw/670hp
Owner	Denholm Fishselling Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 84ft
Tonnage: 168gross,65.31nett

Name	Moravia INS73 , later Castlewood PD213 Artemis AH710 NOW Artemis FD1
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1978
Number: A11530 call sign 2SNV
Engine 354kw/528hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Aberdeen now 
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 76ft
Tonnage: 48.53 gross & nett

Name	Lorwood INS229 , Julieanne FR121 , Helenus FR121 believed scrapped??
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1979
Number: A11476 call sign 2USD
Engine Deutz 6M716 354kw/528hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 70ft
Tonnage: 49 gross & nett

Name	Milwood PD266 , Cassandra FR312 , Morning Star PD966 (2000) believed scrapped??
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1980
Number: A10629 , 3MAAL
Engine 447kw/670hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Aberdeen
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75ft
Tonnage: 48.44 gross & nett

Name	Linwood BF353 , later Ability FR354 , NOW Ability N294
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner/Trawler
Date	1980
Number: A11605 , call sign MBLS
Engine Deutz 447kw/599hp
Owner	Charles Campbell , Kilkeel , County Down
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 75ft9 x 21ft x 7ft6
Tonnage: 111gt , 48.73nt

Name	Starwood A353 , NOW Karen Anne II FR559
Construction Steel
Type	Seiner
Date	1981 ( last boat built at Lewis’ )
Number: A10105
Engine 465kw/632hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Aberdeen , now 
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 79ft
Tonnage: 193.5gross , 67.62nett

Name	SUPREME INS276 ( only shown in Olsen’s in 1988 ) fate unknown
Type	SEINER
Date	1983
Description Yard Number: 412
Owner	Win Don Fishing Co. (Peterhead) Ltd. INS276
Builder John Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 72ton (73152kg)


Davie Tait


----------



## wully farquhar

Vernal,Shearwater 11 in Southern Ireland reg. G221 that was 2003.


----------



## frances.donnachie

was the pocket trawler called craigmillar not one you are looking for worked out fleetwood for years then bought by a gillbert latoni of prestwick it still had orjdnal man from fleetwood on her that was the late eitys fished out of garlieston.sandy.houston


----------



## Gavin Gait

Hi Frances.

The Craigmiller was built by the Berwick Shipyard as one of the Fair Isle class trawlers in the late 1950's early 1960's. The Aberdeen men called these boats the Sputnik class. The main difference was the Fair Isle class had rounded cruiser sterns and were around 70ft where the Spinningdale class were all transom sterned and they varied from 77ft ( last of the Batch 3's ) to 87ft in the early Batch 1 and 2's.

The 77ft batch 3 Spinningdales were the same as the Kiroan FD1 and Artemis FD2 that were working out of Fleetwood until recently.

The Fair Isle class looked like the Bervie Braes A414
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/45443/si/bervie braes/what/allfields
and the Spinningdale class looked like this
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/40398/si/spinningdale/what/allfields
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5759/si/spinningdale/what/allfields
and this is the Orion post conversion
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/41096/si/spinningdale/what/allfields

Thanks all the same tho (Thumb)


----------



## gil mayes

Davie

Did not reply before but intrigued by your conversion of gross registered tonnage (grt) to metric (kg) in your very comprehensive list. GRT is a formula measurement and not a weight. 

Gil


----------



## Gavin Gait

The bulk of the conversions were done by someone at Aberdeen Maritime Museum and the full list I have on the computer i've removed their conversions and gone back to the original tonnage and where possible with the boats still fishing used the most up to date figures.

I've still to send my data thru to the Aberdeen Maritime Museum due to not having time to finish off writing it up !!!


----------



## wbeedie

Hi Dave did the Resilient no sink off of Shetland when owned by Ian Thompson before he bought the Ability


----------



## dmdaberdeen

Supreme INS276 was last boat built at Lewis's and sank after collision when not very old.
Moravia INS73 Was originally built as Castlewood.
Chystal Sea decomissioned and broken up


----------



## porthendry

Name INTERNOS A477 , later Kiroan AH180 , Kiroan FD2
Type TRAWLER
Date 1975
Description Yard Number: 401 , 359099 , 636hp
Renamed: Kiroan (1985)
From P & J 'The seiner trawler was built for Skipper William Smith, Crail, Fife, his mate William Malcolm, Woodcot Park, Stonehaven, and the Leslie Fishing Co. The vessel is fitted out for seine-net fishing with gallows fitted aft to enable it to go pair-trawling.'
Owned in 1990 by Banffshire Fish Selling Co. Ltd, Aberdeen and registered in Arbroath, AH180.
Owner Leslie Fishing Co. Ltd, Aberdeen
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 86 3/12ft (26 3/16m)
Gross Tonnage: 114ton (115824kg)

*This not the Kiroan FD2. There were 2 Lewis buit boats called Kiroan, The Internos bacame the first Kiroan 86ft, the Lorwood became the present Kiroan 75ft. Pretty certain the Internos became the Kiroan then the Carrisanne then the Rosemount. She sank as Rosemount.*

Name MARGONA BF381 , later Annwood BF380 , NOW Sovereign BF380 wrecked 2005
Type TRAWLER
Date 1973
Description Yard Number: 381
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR.
Spinningdale class pocket trawler.
Owner Don Fishing Co, Ltd & others, Aberdeen
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 119ton (120904kg)

*Margona was converted from side trawler to a shelter decked pair trawler and renamed Celestial Star then Harvester and was run down by a supply boat.*

Name ANNWOOD A247
Type TRAWLER
Date 1974 , GUND
Description Yard Number: 387
Engine no. 387 owned in 1990 by the Don Fishing Co.
Owner Aberdeen Motor Trawlers Ltd
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 121ton (122936kg)

*The Annwood was run down by a supply boat in Peterhead Bay. The Our Guide rescued the crew and the Favonius put a line aboard and towed it to the dry dock in the nick of time, a huge gash exposing the fishroom. It took a while to repair and settle the salvage claim. It was later converted from side trawler to a RSW tanked single/pair trawler. Then a few years later underwent another major conversion at Macduff, tanks removed, shelterdecked, new wheelhouse etc. It then became te Sovereign....you know the rest.*

Name SUNDARI PD93 , later Julieanne fr FR122 now scrapped
Type TRAWLER , GRUM
Date 1972
Description Yard Number: 376
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSK6MGR Average speed on trial 11.19 knots.
Owner William Morgan & others, Peterhead
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 107ton (108712kg)

*The Sundari sunk east of Shetland with one fatality.*

Name SERINGA PD95 , later Headway PD346 ( 1988 ),Karen ann FR559 ( now scrapped)
Type TRAWLER
Date 1972 , 186772 GROC
Description Yard Number: 375
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSK6MGR 447kw/670hp Average speed on trial 11.32 knots.
Owner J B Morgan & others, Peterhead
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 107ton (108712kg)

*The Seringa became the Headway then the Julie Anne then the Ardent and then was scrapped. I think it was the Jaserine that became the Karen Ann as it became 3/4 shelter decked when the space between the standard shelter and the whaleback was filled in by Wood & Davidson in Peterhead.*

Name JASIRENE A373 believed scrapped
Type TRAWLER
Date 1972
Description Yard Number: 373
Engine Lister Blackstone ETSL6MGR. Average speed on trial 11 knots.
Owner Don Fishing Co. Ltd, Aberdeen A373
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Gross Tonnage: 115ton (116840kg)

*See above*

Name Shenick PD954 , later Guide Onwards INS70 fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type Seiner
Date 1977
Number: 182785 call sign 
Engine 
Owner Christopher Anderson Peterhead
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 79ft
Tonnage: 143gross,71nett

*Forbes built wooden boat, sank*

Name Fruitful PD354 fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type Trawler
Date 1975
Number: call sign 2IMC
Engine 495hp
Owner Peter Buchan Peterhead
Builder Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 79ft
Tonnage: 72t

*Originally Stanhope III PD, not a Lewis boat. Scrapped*

possible licence build
Name Grampian Hill A463 Freemantle PD22 fate unknown original name unknown
Construction Steel
Type Trawler
Date 1975
Number: 359096 , call sign GUTT
Engine 687hp
Owner T.F.Coulson Lowestoft
Dimensions Overall: 80ft
Tonnage: 120gt,41nt
Year Constructed 1975
Constructed By Scott & Sons Ltd
Constructed At Bowling
Gross Tons 120
Length 80.6 ft
Beam 22.4 ft
Depth 11 ft
Construction Notes Yard No. 451

*I think you may have missed out a sister ship to this one, the Grampian Glen ?, turned turtle and sank south of Shetland.*

**The above reply is from my (sometimes dodgy) memory and therefore might not be 100% correct in all instances, but none the less should be of some assistance to you**


----------



## porthendry

wbeedie said:


> Hi Dave did the Resilient no sink off of Shetland when owned by Ian Thompson before he bought the Ability


The last Resilient Ian Thompson owned was the former Miller built Vestrfjord, it sank while pairing with the Utility (ex Oceanic ex Fair Morn ex Resplendent). Not 100% sure but think the "Spiningdale" one also sank while under Ian Thompson's ownership.


----------



## mike-sustain

hinna had a right scan yet davie..jist awa to sail again..The salamis pd142
became the harvest reaper pd142 in november 1981..i was aboard her before and after that..she became the Shalimar pd303 in dec1993 and was that until she was scrapped 1st round of decomminssioning (2001 ?)


----------



## ayeha

seems to be a mix up between annwood bf380 which im sure was definitely margona bf381 because i remember seeing paperwork saying margona bf381 in the cabin when i was aboard for 7yrs when my father owned it, ive never seen a picture of annwood a247 just to see if i can pick out anything familiar, does anyone have a pic of this?...andy


----------



## gil mayes

Andy
The key to identifying UK registered fishing vessels is always the Official Number (O.N.) and more recently the International Maritime Organisation Number (IMO No.) and the Register of Shipping & Seamen Number (RSS.No.).
ANNWOOD (O.N.359086)(BF380) 130grt/1974.Lewis Yd.No.387.
As SOVEREIGN (RSS No.A10875)
MARGONA (O.N.359077)(BF381) 119grt/1973.Lewis Yd.No.381.
Gil.


----------



## Denise Warren

Hi, I have a pic of the Grampian Glen (courtesy of Aberdeen Press Archives); my dad was lost on her last voyage (Oct 5th 1978).

Denise


----------



## alba

Denise Warren said:


> Hi, I have a pic of the Grampian Glen (courtesy of Aberdeen Press Archives); my dad was lost on her last voyage (Oct 5th 1978).
> 
> Denise


Denise, Hi, I am working on a record of Scott and Sons Bowling Ltd, where the Grampian Glen and Grampian Hill were built in 1975. I would be very interested in seeing your photograph, with a view to approaching Aberdeen Press Archive. Have a look at my website www.scottsofbowling.com and it will give you an idea of what I am trying to do.

Many thanks,
Alistair Baird


----------



## trawlermanpete

Spinningdale.....Spanish owned......total loss on St Kilda....Pete


----------



## cueball44

trawlermanpete said:


> Spinningdale.....Spanish owned......total loss on St Kilda....Pete


Google wreck report spinningdale, it will give you some info.


----------



## alba

Pete, Many thanks, I will have a look.

Regards,
Alistair


----------



## navorals

*Lorwood INS229, Julieanne FR121 Helenus FR 121*

Name Lorwood INS229 , Julieanne FR121 , Helenus FR121 fate unknown
Construction Steel
Type	Trawler
Date	1979
Number: A11476 call sign 2USD
Engine Deutz 6M716 354kw/528hp
Owner	Don Fishing Co Peterhead
Builder	Lewis
Dimensions Overall: 70ft
Tonnage: 49 gross & nett
I was aboard the Helenus for several years, we nearly lost her to flooding in the fish hold, but we managed to save her because of quick thinking from James Eddie, he tied two fish baskets around the helicopter Jenny, the fish hold was completly renewed, she is now fully shelter decked and as far as I know registered in Buckie


----------



## Douglas Paterson

*Sources*

Hello
I think all of the info you are looking for would be available in the following sources.
1. up to 1989 in the Registers of Sea Fishing Boats. The Peterhead Fraserburgh and Banff ones are in the Archives in Edinburgh, and the Aberdeen and Inverness ones are in their respective cities archives. I have just copied all the Aberdeen ones so if you have specific questions on those please let me know.
2 from 1989 in the EU Fleet Register available online but it doesnt give owners but it does trace the same boat through changes of name and port of registry.
3 up to 2000 Olsens Almanac this would give you the owners. Aberdeen Central Library has an almost complete set.
4 from the early 1990s to about 2010 Fishing Vessels of Britain and Ireland. I have some of these if I can help. They contain owners
5 the Press and Journal and Fishing News would have covered the launches with details and photos. Both are available at Aberdeen central Library.
As Gil points out the way to track them is via the ON which for these boats would appear in sources 1, 2, 3 and 4 above.

From local knowledge the Vesper and Hesperus were owned by brothers Michael and George Watt of Macduff and Gardenstown. They plus the Lorena were built as a herring trawling and white fish team. Sandy West of the Lorena was their cousin.I think Sandy West may also have owned the Annwood at one time??
If I've told you things you already know......apologies.
If I can be of any more help please let me know.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com
PS the other way of tracking them through name changes and PLN changes is their International Call Sign which even the Part IV registered boats had.


----------

